# Sticky  List of 29 Plus frames ... (29+)



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Wondering what all the available, purpose built 29+ frames were, I made this list: (which I'll edit as we go)

Surly Krampus - Krampus
Surly ECR - ECR

Salsa Deadwood Sus - DEADWOOD 29+
Salsa Fargo - FARGO
Salsa Woodsmoke - WOODSMOKE

Jeff Jones Plus - Jones Plus. This is it.
Jones Plus Frame and Fork set

Trek Stache - 
Stache - Trek Bicycle

Carver Gnarvester - Titanium Gnarvester - Carver Bikes
, in aluminum: Aluminum Gnarvester - Carver Bikes

Lenz Fat Moth - FAT Moth 29+ 
Mike's Lenz Fat Behemoth - http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/presented-moment-without-comment-969055.html
Lenz Behemoth - Lenz Sport - Behemoth
Lenz Fatillac - Lenz Sport - Fatillac 29+

Muru Mungo 29er plus - Muru Mungo 29er Plus

Travers RussTi 29+ - 
Russ Ti - Travers Bikes

Meriwether Cycles 29+ - https://meriwethercycles.wordpress.com/2014/06/25/funnest-bike-ive-ever-ridden/

Chumba Ursa Midfat - URSA Steel 29+

Hunt Bikes 29+ - Hunt Bikes

RSD Big Chief 29+ - RSD BIG CHIEF Chromoly Steel

RSD Sergeant  Sergeant V3
V3 Sergeant is the only frame I know of that takes both 27.5x3.8 and 29x3.0 without super-wide Q fatbike spacing.

Naked Cycles - Naked Bicycles & Design | Get Naked | Mountain

Quiring - [2015 NAHBS] Quiring Cycles 29+ Titanium Rigid Mountain Bike

Roca Roja Titanium Breezy 29+ - rocarojabicycles.com

ICAN 29+ dual elevated-stay carbon - 29+ frame 2016 - Shenzhen ICAN

Workswell carbon (Stache copy?) - WCB-M-078 27.5+/ 29 /29+

44 Bikes custom - Jon's 44 Bikes

Vassago OptimusTi 29+ - OptimusTi 29+ Frame

Kokopelli Warthog Ti 29+ - Kokopelli Bikes, Titanium Bikes

Oddity Cycles Ghostship, Twerker and Twin - Oddity Cycles: Ghostship

Tumbleweed Bicycle Co 'The Tumbleweed' - The Tumbleweed

Crust Bikes Scapegoat - https://www.crustbikes.com/products/scapegoat

Wilier Jaroon+ - Jaroon+

Funk Cyles La Ruta 29+ - La Ruta Plus

Pivot LES Fat - LES Fat

Mone La Roca - La Roca

Tin Goat Hoopla - Hoopla

Chromag Arcturian - Arcturian 

Myth Cycles Talos - Talos

Stooge Speedball - Stooge Speedball

Ventana Wolfram - Wolfram

Why Cycles Wayward - Wayward

Trek 1120 - 1120

Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV - Beyond+ ADV

, and of course, a custom frame from a builder who really, REALLY, loves the 29+ form: Waltworks 29+ full suspension BRAAP

*Fat Bikes that take 29+ (not maintaining this list - Q too wide)*

Rocky Mountain Suzi Q RSL 2017 (BB107 fat bikes that fit 29+) - Suzi Q

Motobecane 29+ SS - Motobecane 2015 Fantom 29+SS 29PLUS Single Speed
BD Gravity Bullseye 29plus -  BD 29Plus
(these are just fat-bike frame with different wheels - not designed for 29+)

*Old/Discontinued*

Surly Krampus OPS - discontinued

Salsa Deadwood drop-bar - discontinued

Singular Rooster 29+ - discontinued

Twenty2 Cycles 29+ - closed??

Schlick Tashunka 29+ -Schlick Tashunka
(does not look like these are in production)

Genesis Longitude - discontinued as 29+

Niner ROS 9 Plus - discontinued

Vassago Verhauen 29+ - discontinued

On-One Rango - discontinued


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

That's a pretty comprehensive list.

Carver has an aluminum Gnarveseter coming out, maybe this month.

There's also the Genesis Longitude, but not available in the states.

I'd really like to get some more options out there. I think 29 Plus is a lot better overall package for me compared to a fat bike or a regular 29er. I had a Krampus, but didn't really care for some aspects of it. I'm holding my breath for the RSD Mutant to get in stock someday.

One tip, if possible, would be to change your title to "29 Plus", since I don't think the lame search engine on the site allows users to search for a three digit character like "29+". It would make this thread easier to come back to in the future.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Details on the Rooster are here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1471361938/singular-rooster-29-bicycle


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Quiring is big into 29+, stainless and Ti.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Borealis Echo sets up 29+ pretty well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

tri-tele said:


> Borealis Echo sets up 29+ pretty well.


Exactly. most of the fat bikes easily accept 29+ wheels. I'm doing my 170mm Fatback 29+.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> Exactly. most of the fat bikes easily accept 29+ wheels. I'm doing my 170mm Fatback 29+.


Even though the OP requests the list to include purpose built 29 plus, I think we should talk about the many (most) fat bike frames that will fit the 29+ My next project is a 29+ wheelset for my Beargrease. I sure wish Notubes would get the Hugo in stock!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

onepivot said:


> Even though the OP requests the list to include purpose built 29 plus, I think we should talk about the many (most) fat bike frames that will fit the 29+ My next project is a 29+ wheelset for my Beargrease. I sure wish Notubes would get the Hugo in stock!


Look at the Velocity Dually as well.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Universal Cycles has them.

Universal Cycles -- Stans Hugo 29" Disc Rim


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

veloborealis said:


> Universal Cycles has them.
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Stans Hugo 29" Disc Rim


Getting mine in a day or two with 15% of course (code: VIP15).


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> Getting mine in a day or two with 15% of course (code: VIP15).


Sweet. Notubes says they're on back order so Universal must have a stash from the first shipment. Thanks!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

onepivot said:


> Sweet. Notubes says they're on back order so Universal must have a stash from the first shipment. Thanks!


They were all out as well - but they must have a inside track or something to parts. Gotta love the permanent 15 off and great service.


----------



## Chemandy70 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quiring is huge into 29+ specific, fat/29+ and fat. Quiringcycles.net


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw some of his 29+ bikes at the handmade show yesterday. Very nice!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Any 29+ FS bikes? Or 29ers that will fit 35mm rims and 2.4" tires?


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a group on Facebook with more 29+ bikes, frames, wheels, tires, etc. lists that have been started. Please feel free to join and add to the lists.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/29plus/


----------



## meldrum (Oct 14, 2009)

sisu said:


> Any 29+ FS bikes? Or 29ers that will fit 35mm rims and 2.4" tires?


Lenz Fat Moth = FS (it's in toosteeps list above).


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

There's also the Stooge - 29er rear but designed around a 29+ front end.

The Perfect Stooge set-up


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Most rigid 29er forks can take a 29+ wheel, so you could say the same about many other bikes.



TooSteep said:


> There's also the Stooge - 29er rear but designed around a 29+ front end.
> 
> The Perfect Stooge set-up


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

sisu said:


> Any 29+ FS bikes? Or 29ers that will fit 35mm rims and 2.4" tires?


I set up my Banshee Phantom as 29+ using 35mm rims. I had to swap from the standard dropouts to the slightly longer 650b drops that Banshee makes to have enough room.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=11785896


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

seat_boy said:


> Most rigid 29er forks can take a 29+ wheel, so you could say the same about many other bikes.


True. But the Stooge was designed from the ground up for a 29+ front, so sticking on the higher 29+ front end won't throw off the designers intended geometry.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

TooSteep said:


> True. But the Stooge was designed from the ground up for a 29+ front, so sticking on the higher 29+ front end won't throw off the designers intended geometry.


I thought that thing came out years ago and had regular old 29er tires? It's not a 29er+ unless the back can take one.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

The On-one Fatty, and the older Mukluks (non sliding dropouts) do not swallow 29+.


----------



## martin_uk (Feb 11, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> I thought that thing came out years ago and had regular old 29er tires? It's not a 29er+ unless the back can take one.


No, came out last year. You must be thinking of something else.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw a couple of the OP's bikes have suspension forks. Other than the Bluto, what other suspension forks are there for 29+ bikes.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

watts888 said:


> I saw a couple of the OP's bikes have suspension forks. Other than the Bluto, what other suspension forks are there for 29+ bikes.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=10003943

Popular choices seem to be MRP Stage and some models of Fox 34.

I am running a MRP Stage on my Krampus, fwiw.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

In the On One Fatty thread in the fatbike forum, there's a picture of a Fatty with a 29+ tire. There was very little clearance to the chainstay bridge.



Fun on Wheels said:


> The On-one Fatty, and the older Mukluks (non sliding dropouts) do not swallow 29+.


----------



## lostraveller (Feb 28, 2012)

Which frames lend themselves to longer off-road touring? I'm desiring a 29er+ to compliment my wife's Ogre. So far the ECR seems the best fit, but....... Options?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

ECR or Jones Plus would be the best candidates to me.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

Vassago is now offering + sizes of the VerHauen and Optimus. Don't think it's mentioned on their web site. I'm pretty sure my VerHauen will be one of the first. 

Bob


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I've tried to contact Vassago several times about their plus bike or fatbike, and never received a response.



Bituman said:


> Vassago is now offering + sizes of the VerHauen and Optimus. Don't think it's mentioned on their web site. I'm pretty sure my VerHauen will be one of the first.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

seat_boy said:


> I've tried to contact Vassago several times about their plus bike or fatbike, and never received a response.


Try calling Shade Tree Bikes. shadetreebikes

They are a Vassago dealer here in Phoenix and have a close relationship with Tom Ament who is the owner of Vassago. I have talked to him on several occasions in their shop. Not sure why you can't get a response from Vassago because Tom is a very nice man. But try Joey at Shade Tree, he will be able to answer your questions.

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

lostraveller said:


> Which frames lend themselves to longer off-road touring? I'm desiring a 29er+ to compliment my wife's Ogre. So far the ECR seems the best fit, but....... Options?


I am with seat-boy on this question. I have owned an ECR for the past year and it is built to handle a load. The ECR does have a fairly stiff unloaded ride due to this fact. If I had to start over and was planning an extended tour I would seriously have to consider a Jones Plus. It sounds like the Jones was designed to be comfortable / smooth for long days on the bike.

This opinion is coming from someone that has owned and early Fargo, ECR and now a Krampus with front suspension. I am willing to give up load carrying capacity for a better overall ride.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I saw a couple of the OP's bikes have suspension forks. Other than the Bluto, what other suspension forks are there for 29+ bikes.


you can put a lefty on anything with suspension corrected fork with either Project 321 clamps or MendonCycleSmith clamps.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone have tire dimensions for some of the 29+? 

I'm thinking about building a set for my tandem and I'm hoping the tire will also work on my Mutz.

Radius or diameter woudl be helpful...


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Trek Stache

Stache - Trek Bicycle



TooSteep said:


> Wondering what all the available, purpose built 29+ frames were, I made this list: (which I'll edit as we go)]


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lostraveller said:


> Which frames lend themselves to longer off-road touring? ....... Options?


Lot's of people are bikepacking on Krampi.

Wagonwheeled bicycle showdown ? Surly Krampus vs. ECR | Off Route

Are you using racks/panniers or soft bikepacking bags?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

What about Trek's Stache?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The Motobecane single speed models use standard 100/135 hubs and a 68mm bottom bracket, so they should count as well (though the web site incorrectly says they use 135/170 hubs, BD confirmed they use normal parts). The geared models, on the other hand, use the fatbike parts.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Are there any short chainstay (under 430) 29er frames that may fit a 29x2.8 on a smaller rim? Even ability to fit a 29x2.5 tire on a wide rim would be great.

I'm looking for something relatively inexpensive with big tire clearance and short chainstays, but not necessarily a "Plus" bike.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Anything new on the horizon? I just added the aluminum Gnarvester and the Salsa deadwood. Mike's FS fat-behemoth isn't official or on a website yet.

What new frames am I missing?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TooSteep said:


> Mike's FS fat-behemoth isn't official or on a website yet.
> 
> What new frames am I missing?


It is available which makes it worth listing IMO.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

PHeller said:


> Are there any short chainstay (under 430) 29er frames that may fit a 29x2.8 on a smaller rim?





TooSteep said:


> What new frames am I missing?


Turns out that a true 2.8 (3.0 label) fits the rear of a regular Jones 29 steel spaceframe pretty well, even on a 45mm rim. (At least in the 2014 and later version). Just posted my experience in this thread a moment ago:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/ride-reports-fat-b-nimble-29x3-983237.html


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Still loving my ti gnarvester










It's pretty much my main bike, SS with 120mm fork and a "old school" dropper post lol

Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## Mitch R. (Nov 24, 2014)

I noticed that Chinese carbon 29er Plus frames are now available on ebay. Has anyone built up one of these? If so, what is your experience with it. Thank you.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I don't know, but those look pretty intriguing. I'll be curious to see if they can really for a 29+, and how the clearance is.



Mitch R. said:


> I noticed that Chinese carbon 29er Plus frames are now available on ebay. Has anyone built up one of these? If so, what is your experience with it. Thank you.


----------



## Mitch R. (Nov 24, 2014)

I see that each frame has two different thru axle holes: one for 29x3 and one for 27.5 x 3. Maybe my next year's project?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

That frame had me quickly searching for Boost wheelsets, and there is nothing out there even remotely budget friendly.


----------



## Mitch R. (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for that info. I don't want it that bad.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

These will still probably sell like hotcakes, and in a year you'll be able to get one at lest 35% of this year's price, and there will be considerably more availability of 148 hubs.

I'm focused on selling my Pike 275 to upgrade the front end to 110 first.


----------



## perfectbike (Aug 12, 2014)

seat_boy said:


> That frame had me quickly searching for Boost wheelsets, and there is nothing out there even remotely budget friendly.


SRAM Roam, $600. Not sure if that is budget or not.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't find DTSwiss 350 Boost hubs anywhere, although apparently some wheelsets already have them. 

The Roam rims are pretty narrow, are they not?

I wonder how much a Hope/i35 set would cost.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

The new Salsa Deadwood with wood chipper bars.

DEADWOOD X9 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles

Want! I. Want.


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

sub


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Vassago VerHauen 29+ on the way... Will post some shots when it shows up


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet what fork you setting the VerHauen up with? Any idea of frame weight?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this one. I asked Vassago a few times about information on this frame, but never heard back.



fire02red said:


> Vassago VerHauen 29+ on the way... Will post some shots when it shows up


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

fire02red said:


> Vassago VerHauen 29+ on the way... Will post some shots when it shows up


yeah, I'm interested too. i wish they would put up the geo specs for sizing.


----------



## mdh1975 (May 13, 2008)

From an email exchange with Tom at Vassago

The sizing is identical to our standard verhauen frames. The difference in the GEO between the two frames is very minimal&#8230; The stays are 445mm long, the bb drop is 68mm, and the headtube angle is 70.5 degrees. The bikes work best with a 480mm rigid fork or 100-120mm suspension fork (recommend the 100 for 29+). The bikes ride great and handle fantastic&#8230; very fun to ride! We have them in stock now in blue and black and they have several different dropout options.

Verhauen 29+ Frame


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

BENKD29 said:


> yeah, I'm interested too. i wish they would put up the geo specs for sizing.


Sizing is the exact same as their other frames. Uses a very similar geo to that of the Jabberwocky and regular Verhauen 29er. I've built 3 at our shop so far. I will upload some pictures.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)




----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

This one has the new Bontrager Line Plus wheels and XT-M8000 as well


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Mmmm good looking bike.

Wonder how it would handle smaller/lighter tires. Is it optimized for 80 or 100mm travel?


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Mmmm good looking bike.
> 
> Wonder how it would handle smaller/lighter tires. Is it optimized for 80 or 100mm travel?


Based on a 100mm fork or 480~mm ac rigid fork. These builds were 24 and 25 lbs respectively.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

The Verhauen builds look great. Anxious to put one of these together. What is the wheel build on the build with red crank, etc?



fire02red said:


> View attachment 1016092


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

mnyquist said:


> The Verhauen builds look great. Anxious to put one of these together. What is the wheel build on the build with red crank, etc?


This one has Velocity Dually rims laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. Didn't weigh after I build them... but they seemed relatively light for their width.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw a Warthog in the wild the other day.

Kokopelli Bikes, Titanium Bikes


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful on the trail today










Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

lets keep this list updated.

please add the Vassago Verhauen 29+

i know there are some other new frames/bikes. lets get them listed.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

BENKD29 said:


> i know there are some other new frames/bikes. lets get them listed.


Vassago added. I'll add others if you let me know what they are.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

They might move more frames if they showed the geometry, or responded to emails.



BENKD29 said:


> lets keep this list updated.
> 
> please add the Vassago Verhauen 29+
> 
> i know there are some other new frames/bikes. lets get them listed.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Surly Wednesday:


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Fatbike conversions have their own thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/lets-see-your-fatbike-29-plus-conversions-955584.html

You can make your bowlegged way over there 



Fun on Wheels said:


> Surly Wednesday:


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*Opus 29+*

Opus now has a 29+ complete bike.


----------



## Funkymatt (Jan 12, 2015)

Another option to put on this list! 

Taiga - Titanium 29+ Mountain Bike | Funk Cycles


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Funkymatt said:


> Another option to put on this list!
> 
> Taiga - Titanium 29+ Mountain Bike | Funk Cycles
> 
> View attachment 1057973


Cheap too!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Which list? The list of absurdly priced but otherwise not groundbreaking frames?

They want $3600 for FRAME ONLY

Ridiculous. At that price I'll have Walt build me something truely unique and probably much more versatile for half the price.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Just finished building up my new Vassago Jabberwocky 29+

JabberWocky 29er Frame

LOVE IT!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Final build weight? 

Chainstay length?

If its the same weight as the Stache (lighter than the Krampus) and has shorter than Krampus chainstays...it might be my next bike.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

PHeller said:


> Final build weight?
> 
> Chainstay length?
> 
> If its the same weight as the Stache (lighter than the Krampus) and has shorter than Krampus chainstays...it might be my next bike.


Weight came in just under 26 pounds (wheelset and tires is not exactly light) ... Not sure about the measurements, but the chainstays are about as short as they can get


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone seen the new ROS9+? 
Looks pretty pimp.

Los


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

That's super nice! I've been waiting for Vassago to drop a more affordable 29+ frame. I'm very curious how it compares to the Krampus.


----------



## use2vw (Sep 17, 2012)

*where can buy JabberWock 29+ 2016??*



dirtbyte said:


> Just finished building up my new Vassago Jabberwocky 29+
> 
> JabberWocky 29er Frame
> 
> ...


Where were you able to purchase this new Plus frame from? I'm very interested and the site only shows "coming soon" and wait list entry...

Do tell

SWEET Adventure rig... can't wait!


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

use2vw said:


> Where were you able to purchase this new Plus frame from? I'm very interested and the site only shows "coming soon" and wait list entry...
> 
> Do tell
> 
> SWEET Adventure rig... can't wait!


I would just email Tom at Vassago. He is a great guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markham_guy (Mar 9, 2008)

dirtbyte said:


> Just finished building up my new Vassago Jabberwocky 29+
> 
> JabberWocky 29er Frame
> 
> ...


Looks great, what kind of fork are you using? wheels?


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

markham_guy said:


> Looks great, what kind of fork are you using? wheels?


Wheels are WTB Asym i35's hand laced by Joey @ Shadetree Bikes to i9 Torch Classic Hubs - SO EFFIN SWEET. Rigid Ti Fork w/15 Thru axle.



mnyquist said:


> I would just email Tom at Vassago. He is a great guy.


^^^ This is the ticket ^^^



use2vw said:


> Where were you able to purchase this new Plus frame from? I'm very interested and the site only shows "coming soon" and wait list entry...
> 
> Do tell
> 
> SWEET Adventure rig... can't wait!


Email Tom, I think there is a waiting list you can get on to get in line. I am local and was able to get one of the first ones that came in :thumbsup:  I have been riding it exclusively for two weeks and so far I *REALLY* like it. I plan on doing a full write up once I have had it out on all my regular trails. This bike is a LOT OF FUN


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Does the frame use standard Paragon sliders? If not, I hope Vassago offers a drop out with a derailleur hanger.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

pulsepro said:


> Does the frame use standard Paragon sliders? If not, I hope Vassago offers a drop out with a derailleur hanger.


If you look at my pic, you will see the dangly bit for a der hanging there  The sliders are not Paragon.


----------



## use2vw (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,
I'm on the wait LIST thanks! Just wondering your frame in the picture considered their "GREEN" frame color??? or did you get some special pre-production color? It doesn't look so "green" but more like a "TEAL ish - blue" to me (which is WAY BETTER)... in my opinion.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

use2vw said:


> Hello,
> I'm on the wait LIST thanks! Just wondering your frame in the picture considered their "GREEN" frame color??? or did you get some special pre-production color? It doesn't look so "green" but more like a "TEAL ish - blue" to me (which is WAY BETTER)... in my opinion.


They are not the same color. The green one is more of an army truck green, it is killer. Mine was a test color (pre-production) that did not make the cut, but I get a TON of comments on how much people like it...

TOTALLY in love with this bike, btw. Two weeks on it so far, and it is so much FUN to ride. My Optimus Ti regular 29er hardtail is collecting dust...


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

dirtbyte said:


> Wheels are WTB Asym i35's hand laced by Joey @ Shadetree Bikes to i9 Torch Classic Hubs - SO EFFIN SWEET. Rigid Ti Fork w/15 Thru axle.
> 
> ^^^ This is the ticket ^^^
> 
> Email Tom, I think there is a waiting list you can get on to get in line. I am local and was able to get one of the first ones that came in  I have been riding it exclusively for two weeks and so far I *REALLY* like it. I plan on doing a full write up once I have had it out on all my regular trails. This bike is a LOT OF FUN


Can I ask where you got your fork?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd like to see Titus do a plus version of the Fireline


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

use2vw said:


> Where were you able to purchase this new Plus frame from? I'm very interested and the site only shows "coming soon" and wait list entry...
> 
> Do tell
> 
> SWEET Adventure rig... can't wait!


Nice looking bike!

Aside from the price, what's the difference between the the Jabberwocky and the Verhauen (I believe there are 29+ versions of each, and that's what I'm interested in.). The Jabberwocky is made overseas and the Verhauen in US.

The Jabberwacky has new geo coming soon. And the Verhauen is listed at a sale price -- is that the not yet updated geometry?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Other than the Satche are there any boost single speed frames out there? Not loving the Stache as a single speed. Elevated chainstays + single speed + frame flex = nasty chain pops. Love everything about the bike except that. Carbon wheels with boost hubs require a frame that fits boost and single speed.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Other than the Satche are there any boost single speed frames out there? Not loving the Stache as a single speed. Elevated chainstays + single speed + frame flex = nasty chain pops. Love everything about the bike except that. Carbon wheels with boost hubs require a frame that fits boost and single speed.


hrrm - you think those nasty pops are from fame flex??? I haven't singlespeeded mine yet; but being an ex-singlespeeder i do notice some bad noises sometimes when i am using my old SS stand and mash techniques. i'd be interested to hear if anyone else is experiencing this... the frame seems so over built i never considered flex as a cause UNTIL NOW... ;-P


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

max-a-mill said:


> hrrm - you think those nasty pops are from fame flex??? I haven't singlespeeded mine yet; but being an ex-singlespeeder i do notice some bad noises sometimes when i am using my old SS stand and mash techniques. i'd be interested to hear if anyone else is experiencing this... the frame seems so over built i never considered flex as a cause UNTIL NOW... ;-P


It's frame flex without a doubt. A friend of mine has a 5 that I ride prior to buying mine, and the issue was the same. If you grab the front brake, and press of the right pedal you can see the chain get slack. The elevated chainstay going into the seattube rather then bb area is the reason as far as I can see.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Captain_America1976 said:


> It's frame flex without a doubt. A friend of mine has a 5 that I ride prior to buying mine, and the issue was the same. If you grab the front brake, and press of the right pedal you can see the chain get slack. The elevated chainstay going into the seattube rather then bb area is the reason as far as I can see.


I've also seen a couple other people experiencing the same problem with a SS Stache.


----------



## Dnek1999 (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone hear of a short travel 29 plus in the works? An Epic with 29 plus would be ideal for what I enjoy riding.


----------



## aoeycp (Jun 21, 2016)

*ICAN Cycling 29 plus frame*

ICAN 29 plus frame:29+


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rumor at my LBS is Salsa will be fitting that bill. Confirmation in July.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Dnek1999 said:


> Anyone hear of a short travel 29 plus in the works? An Epic with 29 plus would be ideal for what I enjoy riding.


I converted my Banshee Phantom to 29+ for a while.

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/my-new-fs-29-rig-971732.html


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Added the 2017 Fargo (Deadwood replacement) and the new Woodsmoke. 

What are the other 29+ frames I'm missing? Anything else introduced over the last few weeks? Or is the whole bike world still 27.5+ crazy?

I also updated all the links and noted a few discontinued models from the original list.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

TooSteep said:


> Added the 2017 Fargo (Deadwood replacement) and the new Woodsmoke.
> 
> What are the other 29+ frames I'm missing? Anything else introduced over the last few weeks? Or is the whole bike world still 27.5+ crazy?


The new 2016 Vassago Jabberwocky fits 29+ now too - vassagocycles - JabberWocky


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*29+ Duro Crux!*

So I managed to snag a pair of the 29x3.25" Duro Crux from the Jones site before they sold out, and they just arrived. They look awesome! Nice big beefy knobs and decent thickness sidewall. I measured the Bead to bead distance at 200mm, which is pretty much the same that I got for the 27.5x3.25" version, so this should be a real 3.25" tire. I have not had a chance to weigh or mount them yet, but these are no weight weenie tire, that's for sure! I'd guess the weight is 1200g or so. I'll post up more info when I weigh and mount them.








Posted this i the wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## RMB-PM (Apr 24, 2009)

2017 Rocky Mountain Suzi Q RSL frames / fork are 29+ compatible (Carbon only, officially). Alu will clear but tight tolerance to seat tube, could wear paint in muddy conditions.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

RMB-PM said:


> 2017 Rocky Mountain Suzi Q RSL frames / fork are 29+ compatible (Carbon only, officially). Alu will clear but tight tolerance to seat tube, could wear paint in muddy conditions.


I've not bothered to list the non purpose built 29+ frames. Lots of fat bikes, with wide Q factors, will fit.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

genesis longitude is back for 2017

proper 29+ geo with 77mm BB drop 

not bad for 399£ MSRP


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ciquta said:


> genesis longitude is back for 2017
> 
> proper 29+ geo with 77mm BB drop
> 
> not bad for 399£ MSRP


Where are you seeing that? Just had a look at the website and it looks like a 27.5+ bike to me:

Longitude | Longitude | Mountain-trail | Mountain Bikes | Genesis Bikes


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

bikeny said:


> Where are you seeing that? Just had a look at the website and it looks like a 27.5+ bike to me:
> 
> Longitude | Longitude | Mountain-trail | Mountain Bikes | Genesis Bikes


i read that somewhere, but i doublechecked and it seems you are right, only 27,5+


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

Dnek1999 said:


> Anyone hear of a short travel 29 plus in the works? An Epic with 29 plus would be ideal for what I enjoy riding.


Check out Quiring, they've got a new FS that looks like it would fit what you're looking for perfectly....and their bikes are beyond bad azz!

Quiring Factory FS | Quiring Cycles


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Just found this. It's like a Salsa Deadwood with similar geometry except:

- it has a regular through axle dropout (not good for single speed or Rohloff),
- it has high stand over (not good for mountainy stuff or dropper posts),
- it has a flat mount rear brake instead of pm mounts (idk how to feel about this),
- and has fancy welds on the inside of the frame (pretty I guess).

Jaroon+ | Wilier Triestina Gravel Bikes


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Funk bikes in Denver has a 29+. I am planning to demo it in the coming weeks... I found it while digging through other locals here in Colorado.

La Ruta Plus - Lightest Full-Suspension Titanium Frame for 29+ Tires | Funk Cycles


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

> La Ruta Plus frame pricing: $4695 (includes rear shock)


gtfo



charlatan said:


> Funk bikes in Denver has a 29+. I am planning to demo it in the coming weeks... I found it while digging through other locals here in Colorado.
> 
> La Ruta Plus - Lightest Full-Suspension Titanium Frame for 29+ Tires | Funk Cycles


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

buell said:


> gtfo


Yeah, well noone pays list, but it is spendy.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro7939 (May 25, 2009)

sisu said:


> Quiring is big into 29+, stainless and Ti.


Mozilla blocks access to Quiring website, warning it is a virus and robot cesspool. A call to Qiring's telephone resulted in a dozen rings and lovely robot reply comprising: "Memory is full."

Quiring has quizzical business practices. Nominee for worst customer service award, again?


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

That Funk La Ruta is real bike porn! I see a Rock Shox Sid mounted and a RS1. Does anyone know wich one, and if a 29x3.0 Knard on P49 Dually fits?


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

ro7939 said:


> Mozilla blocks access to Quiring website, warning it is a virus and robot cesspool. A call to Qiring's telephone resulted in a dozen rings and lovely robot reply comprising: "Memory is full."
> 
> Quiring has quizzical business practices. Nominee for worst customer service award, again?


Strange, my companies IT Department hasn't had any issues with the Quiring site?

Quiring, like most custom shops, is a very small (2 person) operation with Scott himself doing all the fabricating. It only takes 1 hiccup or life issue and things can back up. With that said, I know several people that have had custom bikes done by Quiring and not 1 of them has had a negative experience...not 1. I've also had the pleasure of meeting Scott and Christina on multiple occasions and wouldn't think twice about giving them my $$. Very honest, straight shooters and most importantly good people that build great bikes.


----------



## durtsurf (Jun 15, 2011)

seat_boy said:


> Most rigid 29er forks can take a 29+ wheel, so you could say the same about many other bikes.


I put a 3 inch tire on my 2016 fox 34 29er fork that I put on my Ripley and it fit perfectly, I also put one on my Lauf fork without problems.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

durtsurf said:


> I put a 3 inch tire on my 2016 fox 34 29er fork that I put on my Ripley and it fit perfectly, I also put one on my Lauf fork without problems.


Just to be clear, which model Lauf did you fit a 29x3.0 tire into?


----------



## cxboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Ti fork ??


----------



## grammy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, has anyone with Lynskey Ridgeline 29 tried to convert it to 29+? Thanks.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

grammy said:


> Hi, has anyone with Lynskey Ridgeline 29 tried to convert it to 29+? Thanks.


What year model? I had an early one with sliders that barely fit a 29*2.2.


----------



## grammy (Aug 23, 2008)

alixta said:


> What year model? I had an early one with sliders that barely fit a 29*2.2.


2014 model. Thanks.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

2017 Salsa Deadwood SUS


----------



## SJ Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

TooSteep said:


> Motobecane 29+ SS - Motobecane 2015 Fantom 29+SS 29PLUS Single Speed
> BD Gravity Bullseye 29plus -  BD 29Plus
> (these are just fat-bike frame with different wheels - not designed for 29+)


I've been looking at the geometry specs and the 29+ bike has a different geometry than the 26" fat bikes they sell. the bottom bracket drops more, the stays and top tube are longer and the head tube angle is sharper


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SJ Rides said:


> I've been looking at the geometry specs and the 29+ bike has a different geometry than the 26" fat bikes they sell. the bottom bracket drops more, the stays and top tube are longer and the head tube angle is sharper


that's because their frames change every 3-6 months. when they first came out it was different.


----------



## SJ Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> that's because their frames change every 3-6 months. when they first came out it was different.


right on, i didn't realize that. Strangely I think the 26" fat bike has the best geometry out of their entry level "Bullseye" models and does fit 29+ but just barely


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

On-One dropped their Rango today. Carbon stache copy for b+, 29, 29+. Pretty stealthy and super affordable.

On One Rango Carbon 27.5 + SRAM GX1 Mountain Bike | On - One


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

ShredAZ said:


> On-One dropped their Rango today. Carbon stache copy for b+, 29, 29+. Pretty stealthy and super affordable.
> 
> On One Rango Carbon 27.5 + SRAM GX1 Mountain Bike | On - One


Once that is available as a frame only, I can add it to the list of 29+ frames. Although with a BB92, it almost falls into the category of fatbike you can throw 29+ wheels onto.

It is a fantastic price for a really well thought out spec: hydraulics, i40 Scrapers with Ranger, 1x11 wide range, short stem, wide bars, dropper - nice!

Well done On-One!


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

TooSteep said:


> Once that is available as a frame only, I can add it to the list of 29+ frames. Although with a BB92, it almost falls into the category of fatbike you can throw 29+ wheels onto.
> 
> It is a fantastic price for a really well thought out spec: hydraulics, i40 Scrapers with Ranger, 1x11 wide range, short stem, wide bars, dropper - nice!
> 
> Well done On-One!


They do! About $613 USD frame only. Pretty slick bang for the buck IMO!

On-One Rango 27.5 Plus or 29er Carbon Mountain Bike Frame | On - One


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Added Deadwood Sus, Wilier, FUnk Cycles and On-One Rango


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Updated and cleaned up all of the links. Any newer 29+ frames I am missing?


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

You could add Lamere Cycles Dopamine
https://www.lamerecycles.com/dopamine-fs-fat-bike


----------



## grammy (Aug 23, 2008)

Vassago Optimus Ti 29plus frame


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

Another steel frame & fork combo to add 
for the master list
Hunt Bikes 29+
https://huntbikes.com/products/frame-and-fork


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Just verified and updated all the links. Moved discontinued models to the bottom. List is currently accurate. What am I missing?


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

TooSteep said:


> Just verified and updated all the links. Moved discontinued models to the bottom. List is currently accurate. What am I missing?


Vassago MooseKnuckle 29+ (not on website - email for order)
Vassago Optimus Ti 29+ OptimusTi 29+ Frame


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ShredAZ said:


> They do! About $613 USD frame only. Pretty slick bang for the buck IMO!
> 
> On-One Rango 27.5 Plus or 29er Carbon Mountain Bike Frame | On - One


Guess they realized there was more value to their frame...current price seems to be $828.33 USD. And don't forget about the $71 for shipping.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

_@bikeny_
Its been almost a year, but I didn't see any update to the *29x3.25 Duro Crux*.

Any pictures of weight or precision measurements of the width, both knob to knob and casing width?

I hope to add this one to the Plus Bike Data tables I have compiled:
Plus Bike Data: Real World Measurements @ Ride Alongside

Thanks!


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

Monē Bikes just opened pre-order for their La Roca frame. SUPER sick finish and fits almost any tire standard short of fat.

La Roca - MONē


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

ShredAZ said:


> Monē Bikes just opened pre-order for their La Roca frame. SUPER sick finish and fits almost any tire standard short of fat.
> 
> La Roca - MONē


Do you have (or have you ridden) a Mone? I'm here in CO as well, and have been following his instagram for a while. I'm seriously tempted to jump on this, but haven't heard any direct feedback on the frames before.


----------



## ShredAZ (May 7, 2014)

phidauex said:


> Do you have (or have you ridden) a Mone? I'm here in CO as well, and have been following his instagram for a while. I'm seriously tempted to jump on this, but haven't heard any direct feedback on the frames before.


I haven't personally ridden one, but two of the guys I ride with regularly have custom frames from Monē and love 'em. I have no experience with their production frames.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

forgiven_nick said:


> _@bikeny_
> Its been almost a year, but I didn't see any update to the *29x3.25 Duro Crux*.
> 
> Any pictures of weight or precision measurements of the width, both knob to knob and casing width?
> ...


Sorry, but I don't have them anymore. They were too much tire for my needs, and I sold them after a couple of rides.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

forgiven_nick said:


> _@bikeny_
> Its been almost a year, but I didn't see any update to the *29x3.25 Duro Crux*.
> 
> Any pictures of weight or precision measurements of the width, both knob to knob and casing width?
> ...


I have his old Crux tire (just one) - I'm not using it in case you were interested in it. I got it to use up front on a 29er fatbike conversion wheelset - however the seller errored in the rear hub spacing width and they would not work with my bike so I sold off the wheels, but still have the tire.


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

ShredAZ said:


> I haven't personally ridden one, but two of the guys I ride with regularly have custom frames from Monē and love 'em. I have no experience with their production frames.


I ended up preordering one of his La Roca frames. The geo looks great for me, and I love that he is local. I'll post pics when it comes in a few months.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cotic Mid-Fat+*


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> View attachment 1154360


Looks similar to my El Mariachi with 2016 Trek Stache 5 rigid carbon fork and Chupacabra. What rim are you using?


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know if it's still being produced is it? Can't find much info on it?


----------



## AZMTB83 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for posting this list! I just totaled my Stache 9.7 frame Sunday. Researching options while waiting to hear from Trek if they will warranty it. Only had 165 miles on it.


----------



## Mindaugasz (Jan 3, 2018)

We've built quite a few custom 29er+ frames, here's one of them https://wittson.com/titanium-29er-plus-frame-with-sliding-dropouts


----------



## MAD1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for listing


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey gang,
Remember me?

I've been out of the game for over a decade, but still feel like I am the 29+ godfather, having bugged the Surly crew about it beyond belief in 2003 (Berlin WCSS).

Seems it's found a following.

I'm on a budget. What frame do I scavenge for? I'm not too proud for used. Am in Europe though. Shipping from the USA used to be more fun in the past from what I gather.
I think I'd best get a frame and used or new custom wheelset. 
Being a bit of a recovering bike collector I can't imagine I want just one bike. I'd use it for commuting and then not have a trail (tame but violently winding singletrack) bike.

Believe it or not, the only 29+ riding I've done was of the parking lot variety with Knards on a friend's custom ti Jones killer design. Long ago. I've really been out of cycling, but not with a daily commute those juices are flowing again. I'm gathering parts to get my mostly departed stable back rolling.

Man, a 29x2.8 Vee Speedster for commuting? Likely not be better than the Big Ones I just got (yeah, mileage will be low surely), but so cool.

Any budget ideas welcome. Sponsorship deals also. You can name a bike after me if I get a free bike without my name on it 

Thanks buds!

Jan Gerrit


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The Salsa Timberjack will fit a 29+, and it's only $400 new for a frame (in the US, no idea of their European distribution)


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

seat_boy said:


> The Salsa Timberjack will fit a 29+, and it's only $400 new for a frame (in the US, no idea of their European distribution)


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

I did note on the Salsa site that 29x2.6 is the largest that they recommend - at mid setting. I presume to run 29x3.0 (?) the dropouts need to be fully extended which is fine if clearance is there.

Any pics of clearance on Timberjack with 29+? And any idea what the frame only option color is since it's not listed on the site?

Thanks again.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

There are a few guys that have checked this in the Timberjack thread. For instance:

http://forums.mtbr.com/salsa/timberjack-thread-1031040.html#post12995627



SCTerp said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I did note on the Salsa site that 29x2.6 is the largest that they recommend - at mid setting. I presume to run 29x3.0 (?) the dropouts need to be fully extended which is fine if clearance is there.
> 
> ...


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

SCTerp said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I did note on the Salsa site that 29x2.6 is the largest that they recommend - at mid setting. I presume to run 29x3.0 (?) the dropouts need to be fully extended which is fine if clearance is there.
> 
> ...












Frame only option was "charcoal". I squeezed a 29 x 3.0 Chronicle back there on MK3 Flows (30mm ID). It's tight but no rubbing. I think I still have like 1/8" that I can back the alternators out.

Somewhere in the timberjack thread I posted clearance pics.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

seat_boy said:


> There are a few guys that have checked this in the Timberjack thread. For instance:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/salsa/timberjack-thread-1031040.html#post12995627


Thank you for the link.



grizzler said:


> Frame only option was "charcoal". I squeezed a 29 x 3.0 Chronicle back there on MK3 Flows (30mm ID). It's tight but no rubbing. I think I still have like 1/8" that I can back the alternators out.
> 
> Somewhere in the timberjack thread I posted clearance pics.


Thanks for the follow-up and additional info. I'll check the clearance pics in the link provided.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Waltworks makes stellar 29+ frames


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

AZMTB83 said:


> Thanks for posting this list! I just totaled my Stache 9.7 frame Sunday. Researching options while waiting to hear from Trek if they will warranty it. Only had 165 miles on it.


Shoot! How did you do that, RE what did it do to you?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

AZMTB83 said:


> Thanks for posting this list! I just totaled my Stache 9.7 frame Sunday. Researching options while waiting to hear from Trek if they will warranty it. Only had 165 miles on it.


Dang, that sucks. Hope you're ok, but let's hear that story.

You should be in good hands with Trek, but what they do will depend, in part, on what happened. I just tested their warranty with a cracked '16 FEX 9.8 29. Trek gave me a couple of options, and I ended up choosing a credit slightly above blue book value toward a new Fuel 29. Quite happy with that.

I may be wrong, but I think the warranty will limit you to another Trek unless the shop carries another brand you like and allows you to apply the credit toward that.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

buell said:


> Just to be clear, which model Lauf did you fit a 29x3.0 tire into?


I know it's old, but figured i'd chime in since I can speak from experience.

I've got a Lauf TR29 Boost fork and it'll fit Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 29x2.6, Panaracer Fat B Nimble in 29x3.0 and Maxxis Minion FBF and FBR in 27.5x3.8. Tires are mounted on a Sun Ringle Duroc 50mm rim (obviously 29, 29 and 27.5 respectively).

And any of those combos fit in an RSD Sergeant aluminum and titanium. I know it's not 29 specific, but figured i'd mention it, just in case.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Cloxxki said:


> Hey gang,
> Remember me?
> 
> I've been out of the game for over a decade, but still feel like I am the 29+ godfather, having bugged the Surly crew about it beyond belief in 2003 (Berlin WCSS).
> ...


Hi Jan:

I think a used Krampus (or sometimes a used Stache) is the best value going for a used 29plus. They can commonly be had for around $1000 and provide an excellent 29plus experience.


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Bombtrack Beyond + ADV

http://bombtrack.com/mountain/beyondplus-adv/

Edit: add link to the frameset

http://bombtrack.com/framesets/beyond-adv-frameset/

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Newer Kona Units with the yoke will fit 29x3.0 frame on 45mm rims with plenty of clearance.


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

appleSSeed said:


> Newer Kona Units with the yoke will fit 29x3.0 frame on 45mm rims with plenty of clearance.


Kona should really make the Unit a real 29+ frame,lots of BB drop,wider BB,Crux clearance fork and frame,long enough top tube to prevent toe overlap,seat tube to allow for full dropper insertion(easy enough to put the waterbottle mounts outside the seat tube without penetrating)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Why Cycles Wayward

https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/wayward/


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Why Cycles Wayward
> 
> https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/wayward/


Wayward for sale Why Wayward titanium 29 plus - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## sethroski (Sep 17, 2018)

Trek full stache clears a 29x3.25 crux no prob. Still not convinced that they hook up as well as the 29x3 XR4's but they should have a little better float in snow. They definately roll better. Tried the 29x3 minions but their actual width was only 2.75". Will be fun for summer but too narrow for winter riding...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Any new FS for 2019?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Good list of current bikes.

29+ Bikes (The Complete List) - BIKEPACKING.com

You can add the Ventana Wolfram to the list. (there may be others on that list that aren't in the OP, didn't really check.

Wolfram | Ventana


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

*Stooge Speedball*

Vapour 50 rims i45's, all XT (doesn't Shimano just get better and better), Salsa Moto flat bar (at the mo, but looking to try a Stooge Moto Riser soon), WTB Ranger 29×3


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Myth Talos- https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

GG Pedälhead easily fits a 2.8 McFly on i30. A 3.0 DHR on i35 will actually squeeze in there, but without sufficient room for flex/mud.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Chromag Arcturian Chromag Bikes - Chromag Bikes | Bikes | Arcturian 29++


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Made some mid 2019 updates. Still need to fix some of the links, but I believe I have the list of makes and models correct. What am I missing?

Anything apart from the RSD Sergeant V3 that fits both 27.5x3.8 and 29x3.0 without a wide Q? (83mm BB and 157 rear seems to be the sweet spot to fit these 2 wheel sizes without going too wide)


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any model here that can fit 3.5 wide tires?


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I plan to get a Wednesday, and eventually buy a set of 29+ wheels. Figured it was better than buying a Wednesday and a Krampus. It will go well with my 29/27.5+ KM.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Any model here that can fit 3.5 wide tires?


Who makes a 29x3.5 tire?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I think I saw the Vee Tire Bull Dozer come in a 29x3.5.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

The Surly Karate Monkey does fit 29+. I am using Bontrager XR2 29 x 3.0 tires on RaceFace Arc 35 Offset rims and at the casing they measure out to exactly 3". With the Fox 34 Factory 27.5+ Boost 120mm fork(525mm A to C) my bottom bracket height is 12.75" at zero sag. The Surly Monkey Nuts V3 work great in terms of keeping the wheel positioned where it needs to be. They move the wheel back 12.5mm so add that to the chainstay length of 423 for a total length of 435.5mm which is virtually identical to the Krampus.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

What made you choose the KM over the Krampus or ECR?


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> What made you choose the KM over the Krampus or ECR?


I actually have a brand new Bruised Ego Purple Krampus frame in the box. This was an experiment to see if the KM, which I already had, could do 29+. Yes, there are a few on this board that had already done it but I was curious! I'm not sure I'm going to keep and build up the Krampus as the KM gives me basically the same thing...albeit with a bottom bracket that's 10mm higher when running the same fork.

I had a Stache a few years ago but didn't really like the feel of the bike for various reasons. I guess I'm a steel frame kind of guy...


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> I think I saw the Vee Tire Bull Dozer come in a 29x3.5.


You need to think harder.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

mohrgan said:


> I actually have a brand new Bruised Ego Purple Krampus frame in the box. This was an experiment to see if the KM, which I already had, could do 29+. Yes, there are a few on this board that had already done it but I was curious! I'm not sure I'm going to keep and build up the Krampus as the KM gives me basically the same thing...albeit with a bottom bracket that's 10mm higher when running the same fork.
> 
> I had a Stache a few years ago but didn't really like the feel of the bike for various reasons. I guess I'm a steel frame kind of guy...


Yeah, steel is real once you get the gearing right. I don't think one could go wrong with either model.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

The perfect 29+ doesn't exist...










https://theradavist.com/2019/10/2019-grinduro-ti-sklar-super-boost-rigid-29-mtb/


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*2020 Marin Rift Zone*

A 2.8 Rekon just fits in the rear of the 2020 Marin Rift Zone 3. The Rekon measures just under 2.7" on a 29mm ID rim (currently at 35psi's but plan to drop it down to 18-19psi for the first ride). I'm waiting on a cassette so I won't be able to see if I get any rub until next weekend. Looking forward to testing the RZ in this plus incarnation.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Add another to the list. Breezer Thunder, which maxes out at 29x2.95.
https://bikepacking.com/news/breezer-thunder/

Also the 2021 Bombtrack Beyond+ is now using the same frame as the Beyond+ ADV, which now makes it a 29+ bike & the only difference now being steel vs carbon fork(on the ADV) & components offered.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I knew the Bearclaw Cycles Beaux Jaxson was 27.5+ compatible, but found out today the larger sizes can fit 29+ tires. It's hta is similar to the Fargo, but rear & top tube is more like a gravel/endurance bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any suggestions on a steel or ti XC bike(67.5-68* hta) that has at least to places to hold water bottles(either 2 in the frame or 1 in & 1 by the bb)? Looking to get something a bit more nibler than my current plus bike. Would prefer to keep it at a reasonable 29lbs.


----------



## JerseyBigfoot (Apr 30, 2020)

seat_boy said:


> The Salsa Timberjack will fit a 29+, and it's only $400 new for a frame (in the US, no idea of their European distribution)


Just to update, new Salsa TJ frames seem like they can comfortably take a 29x2.8 on 35mm internal width rims. I’m running Teravail Coronado 29x2.8, but dropping the back down to a 2.6 Honzo as it _just_ rubs on a bolt on my kid’s tandem rig for towing him around.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

JerseyBigfoot said:


> Just to update, new Salsa TJ frames seem like they can comfortably take a 29x2.8 on 35mm internal width rims. I’m running Teravail Coronado 29x2.8, but dropping the back down to a 2.6 Honzo as it _just_ rubs on a bolt on my kid’s tandem rig for towing him around.


Curious what position is the chainstay in, short, mid or long for the fit? I assume this is the geared version?


----------



## JerseyBigfoot (Apr 30, 2020)

SSsteel4life said:


> Curious what position is the chainstay in, short, mid or long for the fit? I assume this is the geared version?


With the chainstays at the minimum length (fully ‘in’), the clearance was minimal - about 4-5 mm. I only built the bike up the other day, so put them at maximum length, and there is a lot of clearance. I’m on a work trip at the moment, so I can’t measure and only had the bike built up two days. When I get back I can post some detailed measurements. (I’m in Russia for the next week)

the rear tire rubs on the FollowMe tandem thing I have attached by a millimeter or so - your question has just reminded me I can reduce the chainstay length and resolve the issue! Never had a variable chainstay length bike before, so just didn’t consider that as a resolution to the problem, and i think there’s enough clearance to go to mid length. Will report back.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Add Vassago Mooseknuckle MooseKnuckle Frame

and Solace OM-2P (Pinion gearbox): https://solacecycles.com/bikes/om-2p


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Hardtail party did a first look video at the new Nukeproof Scout HT 290 model & in his video showed it can fit 29x2.8 as long as mud isn't issue, ie desert.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Was just digging around on the Trek dealer portal and saw that they have Full Stache frames available (like, today) in L and XL, carbon Stache frames available in S, and alu Stache frames available in S, M.

All other sizes slated to come available later this year.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Was just digging around on the Trek dealer portal and saw that they have Full Stache frames available (like, today) in L and XL, carbon Stache frames available in S, and alu Stache frames available in S, M.
> 
> All other sizes slated to come available later this year.


That is good news Mikesee. Thanks for sharing. Did it say what color the full stache frames are? Retail price?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

noosa2 said:


> That is good news Mikesee. Thanks for sharing. Did it say what color the full stache frames are? Retail price?



It shows the teal colored Full Stache on the site.

Trek says $1999.99 for that frameset.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Mikesee

I was riding my alum Stache today and wishing I would have bought a carbon Stache HT when they were available.

Now I have something new to dream about......


----------



## Jurgen_G (Jan 2, 2022)

Ghost Riot EN frame fits WTB Ranger 3.0 29 tire on i40 rims.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

CHUMBA STELLA


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Omnium just announced a new aggressive xc ht, which the claim can fit up to 3.7"(94mm) tires, but bikepacking thinks true max is 3.0. Check out the new Omnium Big Bad Jumbo


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Guessing by the pics of Big Bad Jumbo the stack is terribly low, just like the rest of the jokers who are making 29+ frames (with the exception of the Stache). That riser bar does look interesting though.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I did not have any luck finding the geometry for the big bad jumbo on Omnium’s website but did find it listed on geometry geeks website. The stack is low and the geometry is a little different than I’m use to. Stack is 620mm on a large and 606mm on a medium. 
I typically ride a large frame and like a hardtail with a reach anywhere from 450-475mm and an effective TT of 620-635. 
The large BBJ seems huge with a reach 496.5 and effective TT of 645. 
By contrast the 455mm reach on the medium would probably work for me but with an ett of only 600mm I think it would be too cramped when seated.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice BF deal on the Optimus Ti. Specs say it fits 29x3.0 but wondering if anyone can confirm it really does fit a true 3.0 on a 45i rim and they're not stretching the truth by using a 3.0 which actually measures out to 2.8 on a 35i rim....









Optimus Ti Frame


Optimus Ti Why Ti? Because as unimpeachable as the ride feel of well-tuned steel can be, sometimes you just want something lighter. And because as amazing as carbon fiber can be, it can also be heart-breakingly, bank-account-rendingly fragile in rocky environments. And mountain biking? It’s a...



www.vassagocycles.com





Thanks.


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont own the current Optimus but had an older model and it fit a Maxxis 29 x 3.0 with winter rideable clearance about 5mm out from full short on sliders, with either a 40 or 45 rim (cannot recall which now). I'd say it was pretty legit 3.0 clearance.


----------

